# What’s your late night go to?



## JustJoel (Dec 8, 2017)

What do you go to when it’s 11 pm, and you’ve got no yummy leftovers from dinner or the previous day, and you don’t want to wait (or don’t have access to) for one of the delivery services?

I bought some cheap ($1.00 for two!) frozen burritos and a can of enchilada sauce last week. I just thaw the burritos a bit in the microwave, then put them in a little loaf ban, cover them with enchilada sauce and grated cheese and green olives and pop ‘em in a preheated oven for about 20 minutes.

Other favorites:

Ramen noodles, but with homemade broth.
Pizza made on bicuits (the biscuits you get at in a canister at the grocery store, not home made).
PB&J, of course!

And I’m one of the lucky ones, because here in Vegas there are several delivery companies that contract with nearby fast food joints, and can get me a decent burger in less than a half hour!

Just a postscript: After I ate my smothered burrito tonight, I googled recipes for enchilada sauce. I eat it very rarely, and usually at a restaurant, so I never realized it contains flour! Sure glad I found that out before I made any for Rose! I’m beginning to understand the stress you gluten intolerant people must be under. That gluten shows up in so many things one doesn’t associate with gluten. I only struggle with gluten-free meals once or twice a year; I can’t _imagine_ having to deal with it every day, at every meal!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 9, 2017)

Mac and cheese or soup.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 9, 2017)

My late nite "too much" is sometimes going salty to sweet snacks, then back and forth.  Popcorn, Dots candy, Reeses cups, some more popcorn.  Salty then sweet...sweet then salty.


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 10, 2017)

A bowl of cereal. Corn Chex (or plain Cheerios) are my faves.


----------



## caseydog (Dec 10, 2017)

Cheryl J said:


> A bowl of cereal. Corn Chex (or plain Cheerios) are my faves.



That is actually a smart choice. Carbs and dairy are good for telling your tummy to shut up, so you can go to sleep. Just keep the sugar levels down. I find that a modest bowl of whole grain (I think that is what it is called) Cheerios in low-fat milk quiets my complaining stomach, without keeping me awake with food stimulants. 

CD


----------

